# need a good chicken



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone have a good cook for a low cal. chicken soup. I have to drop 25# bye Xmas and need your help. Thanks Scott


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*A little work, but d**n good*

Sicilian Chicken Soup

The cloves used to make the chicken stock give this simple, pure soup a subtle sweet undertone. 


10 cup water
4 celery stalks, each cut into 3 pieces
4 flat-leaf parsley sprigs
2 medium carrots, each cut into 3 pieces
2 large garlic cloves
2 cloves
1 medium leek, trimmed and cut into 3 pieces
1 bay leaf
1 (3-pound) chicken
3 tablespoons uncooked pastina (tiny star-shaped pasta)
2 tablespoons (1/2 ounce) grated fresh Romano cheese
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 egg
1 egg white

Combine first 9 ingredients in an 8-quart Dutch oven or stockpot; bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat, and simmer 2 hours. Remove from heat.
Remove chicken and carrot from broth. Place chicken in a bowl; cover and chill. Dice carrot; cover and chill. Strain broth through a sieve into a large bowl; discard solids. Cover and chill broth at least 24 hours. Skim solidified fat from surface, and discard. Set aside 8 cups broth, reserving remaining broth for another use. Remove chicken from bones; cut into bite-size pieces. Discard bones.

Combine chicken, carrot, and 8 cups broth in Dutch oven; bring to a boil. Add pastina, Romano cheese, salt, and pepper; cook 5 minutes.

Combine egg and egg white; stir well, and slowly drizzle into boiling broth mixture, stirring constantly. Immediately remove from heat. 

Yield: 9 cups (serving size: 1 1/2 cups)

CALORIES 131(32% from fat); FAT 4.7g (sat 1.6g,mono 1.7g,poly 0.9g); PROTEIN 15.5g; CHOLESTEROL 76mg; CALCIUM 50mg; SODIUM 490mg; FIBER 1g; IRON 1mg; CARBOHYDRATE 5.9g 
Cooking Light, MAY 1995


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Have you tried chicken and shittake mushroom soup? Its a traditional Chinese soup and its very simple. You need a whole chicken (or skinless parts if you want), 12-15 whole dried shittake mushrooms, and some napa cabbage. Both the mushrooms and napa should be available at most Asian grocery stores and some American grocery stores. Soak the shittake mushrooms in warm water overnight, then cut into halves or quarters depending on what size you like. Cut napa into hand sized pieces. Take the whole chicken, place into deep stockpot and surround with the napa and top with mushrooms. Cover the whole thing with enough water to completely immerse all the ingredients. Bring to a boil and simmer 1-2 hours, until chicken is done. Now this makes quite a fatty soup but the amount of napa should soak it up plus napa is good for ya. If you want it less fatty, make the soup sans napa, let cool, skim off the fat, and reboil with the napa. Then add salt and white pepper to taste. It makes a fine, fragrant soup.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

It really doesn't matter what you eat. Figure out your caloric intake and make sure you burn more than that and you will lose weight.

There are about 3500 calories per pound. If you eat 3500 more pounds than your body needs, you'll gain one pound. If you burn 3500 calories more than your body needs, you'll lose that pound.

For 25 pounds, that's 87,500 calories. That sounds nasty, and it might be because you'll have to expend and/or omit about 900 calories a day starting now.

You can eat carbs, just try to make sure that they are whole grain and not enriched. Some whole grain foods taste like ass, so experiment what you eat with. As for eating high protein, all of that excess protein will turn in to fat as well. The short term loss of weight for a tougher time with coronary disease isn't very smart. If you have access to a nutritionist, I highly suggest you see one. They will also be able to refer you to someone who can put you on an exercise program.

I know you just wanted a recipe for chicken souop, but this is the only proven way to lose weight and keep it off. You might not see huge poundage lost in a short time frame, but that's not really healthy.

Good luck.


----------

